# shed door size ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is there some kind of general rule for a shed door size ?
i know i can make it anything i want. but idk just what i want. 
and idk if there is something i am not seeing.
i am going to do the typical 2 door layout. and build the doors myself.
and will be at least wide enough for a rider, 4' ?
thanx


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

When I made my shed, I simply cut the doors out of the siding.

Rather than using a single, wide door, I made mine 'double doors,' with each half 18" wide, and a total opening of 36." I used strap hinges and gate hardware.

Perhaps, for a riding mower, you could design the door to fold down, making an entry ramp.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The door need to big enough to allow entry of a riding mower of appropriate size for the yard. Otherwise your choice. 36" would be about the minimum in my mind.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

The first thing _I'd_ do is throw a tape measure across the mower deck .

And you'll never hear anyone say : " _Darn ! I wish I didn't have 8-10" of clearance on each side ! I wish I'd made the door only 1" wider than the deck !":surprise:_


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

48" wide is the most common size---two 24" doors--


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx :smile:

the wall is built and installed. i ended up making it about 5'8"ish.
it looks a lil to wide, but we will see.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Big is good----My tractor needs about 50"---


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i got most of the roof on now, -shingles. i was hopeing for more, but i had a few setbacks this weekend. 1 shed issue and 1 non shed issue that is causing me physical pain = working slower. anyway, its moving along.


----------

